# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Previsión Especial [SEMANA SANTA 2013]

## embalses al 100%

Ya que se acercan estas fechas en las que estamos tan pendientes del cielo, voy abriendo este hilo para y poniendo predicciones y el que quiera hacer su preguntas  :Smile: 

Saludos.

----------


## FEDE

Pues segun la previsión del NOAA agua por mi pueblo para toda la semana, 62 MM

http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/readyout/9837951_metgram.gif

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que vamos a tener al final *por Sevilla* una Semana Santa pasada por agua.
Las primeras previsiones decían que no iba a llover hasta final de semana, pero han ido cambiando y la peor posibilidad(para los cofrades), es la que está dominando. De momento hoy hemos tenido lluvia.

Y como el anticiclón de las Azores ha vuelto a desaparecer nos espera un tren de borrascas que va a ir entrando por el SW. *El Sábado* está la lluvia asegurada para todo el día.
*El Domingo* dará una tregua, solo se espera algunos chubascos residuales por la mañana. Aunque por la tarde habrá alguna posibilidad de que se escapen gotas.
*El Lunes* Se espera otra día de tregua, con nubes y claros y temperaturas templadas.

A partir del Lunes ya empieza a no ser fiables las predicciones, por ser más de tres días, aunque la tendencia más clara es que nos mojaremos Martes y Miércoles.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

